# 98 Frontier Door Speakers



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I've seen a few posts asking how to access Frontier Door Speakers, so here's what's required on a 1998:

Carefully remove the plastic retainer plug at the top front of the panel (near the mirror) with a small screwdriver. Carefully pop the trim pieces from the two arm rest pieces by hand or with a small screwdriver; unscrew the two horizontal hex-head/Phillips screws underneath. Remove the small vertical Phillips screw in the armrest/door pull then lift the rear section up and out. Press in on the panel and use an L-shaped hook tool (that’s what I used) or window crank removal tool (available at most auto part stores) to remove the horseshoe-shaped clamp that holds on the manual window handle, then pull off the handle. Carefully pull off the trim piece around the door release handle. Lift up and out on the front part of the door pull and disconnect power window/door switch. Starting at the bottom of the door panel, carefully pull straight out releasing the clips from the door with either a screwdriver or panel release tool (easier); in any case, be gentle, be patient, you don’t want to break anything. There are about 11 of these panel retainers on the front, rear, and bottom of the door panel; work your way up the panel and then lift straight up while lightly pulling the bottom of the panel outward toward you. 

My speakers were 5 - 5.25 inch diameter, with the four mounting screw holes a hair over 4.25 inches apart. These speakers were Frontier originals (state Nissan, 4 ohm and 15 watt); they fit in a Nissan mount which itself bolts to the metal door. The depth of my speakers were 2.5 inches. 

How do I know all this? I took mine apart today; the original speakers were essentially fully separated from the rim, the cause of the poor sound. Not too surprising, Arizona heat dries these things out, and nine years old. I’ll be replacing with same-size speakers to make the job easier. I only broke on panel clip, but Ace Hardware or friendly local auto parts retailer should have a pack, they look pretty universal.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Cusser said:


> I've seen a few posts asking how to access Frontier Door Speakers, so here's what's required on a 1998:
> 
> Carefully remove the plastic retainer plug at the top front of the panel (near the mirror) with a small screwdriver. Carefully pop the trim pieces from the two arm rest pieces by hand or with a small screwdriver; unscrew the two horizontal hex-head/Phillips screws underneath. Remove the small vertical Phillips screw in the armrest/door pull then lift the rear section up and out. Press in on the panel and use an L-shaped hook tool (that’s what I used) or window crank removal tool (available at most auto part stores) to remove the horseshoe-shaped clamp that holds on the manual window handle, then pull off the handle. Carefully pull off the trim piece around the door release handle. Lift up and out on the front part of the door pull and disconnect power window/door switch. Starting at the bottom of the door panel, carefully pull straight out releasing the clips from the door with either a screwdriver or panel release tool (easier); in any case, be gentle, be patient, you don’t want to break anything. There are about 11 of these panel retainers on the front, rear, and bottom of the door panel; work your way up the panel and then lift straight up while lightly pulling the bottom of the panel outward toward you.
> 
> ...


Update: My speakers were 6.5 inch diameter (that's how they are measured, even though the speaker cone itself is about 5 inches), I guess that's how the industry measures them. Sorry, didn't see a way to edit the previous post.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Update: I used 6.5 inch speakers from Checker/Schuck/Kragen (Dual #SBX654) as they fit the Nissan spacer mounts (after I snipped off the little plastic nub), about $21. The individual replacement 6.5 inch speakers there (about $13 each) were too small to fit into the Nissan spacer mounts, and the Roadstar brand 6.5 inch speakers were too big to fit into the Nissan spacer mounts. I didn't bother to look elsewhere. I soldered the push-on connector wires supplied to the Nissan door wires (the door wires with the stripe are the negative for the speakers). By the way, I even called Nissan and speakers through them were $65 each, and special order. Regarding extra door door clips, I found that Dorman Body-Tite #45464 worked fine, even though they state GM & Chrysler.


----------

